# Antidepressants



## noahfor (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey. Does anyone here know if antidepressants, specifically paxil, have any negative effects on making gains? I have heard they lower test levels. Is this true? Thanks.


----------



## nemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

anti depressants fuck you up you dont need them they are a crime against humanity


----------



## Tier (Dec 10, 2005)

They treat the symptom not the cause. You have to motivate yourself to make positive changes about you, easier said than done but antidepressants don't cure anything.


----------



## noahfor (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I appreciate the advice, and at times have felt just like you do, so I can see where you are coming from, but I will be taking this medication, so I'd just like to know if it affects gains in any way. Thanks, though.


----------



## noahfor (Dec 11, 2005)

nemesis said:
			
		

> anti depressants fuck you up you dont need them they are a crime against humanity



Actually, I changed my mind and am interested in more advice. Can you expand upon your previous statement?


----------



## Mista (Dec 11, 2005)

Dont take them....EVER!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh God, yes anti-depressants do cure something its a metabolic insufficiency of serotonin in the brain and this is called clinical depression and these people should take the medication; however, people take these medications when they are depressed from their environment i.e.: breaking up with gf/bf, bad times, etc.. These are people who should not take the medication. Rather, they should go to counseling and work out these problems with a psychologist and not look for a quick fix through medicine.


----------



## Ebig (Dec 11, 2005)

I too am interested in the effects of SSRI's (i.e. Paxil-like drugs) on testosterone levels.  I know that they lower sex drive, but I would like to know why.  Is it because they lower LH, or is it just from the effect of the serotonin increase on the brain?  My Dad had a nervous breakdown 4 years ago and was diagnosed with severe depression.  He has been on Effexor for the last 4 years and has finally been able to get off of it.  He was completely incapacitated by this illness and was unable to function in daily living so anyone that says this illness is b.s. (i.e.-Tom Cruise=douchebag) doesn't know what they are talking about.  If it wasn't for this drug, I don't know that he would have made it.  Today, he is fine.  However, I would like to know the connection, if any, that these drugs have on testosterone.  They often cause an increase of bodyfat also.  If there are any doctors or RNs on this board, I too would be really interested in knowing your thoughts on this matter.


----------



## Tier (Dec 12, 2005)

I know it's real, it's just taking medications isn't the way to fix it, it takes SEVERE change in your life and how you live it. Get on a diet, start wearing nice clothes, start really taking care of yourself over a period of a few months. Do a ton of little things that make you feel better about yourself. If you want to address the symptom and not the cause you take meds.


----------



## BritChick (Dec 12, 2005)

Ebig said:
			
		

> My Dad had a nervous breakdown 4 years ago and was diagnosed with severe depression.  He has been on Effexor for the last 4 years and has finally been able to get off of it.  He was completely incapacitated by this illness and was unable to function in daily living so anyone that says this illness is b.s. (i.e.-Tom Cruise=douchebag) doesn't know what they are talking about.  If it wasn't for this drug, I don't know that he would have made it.



Don't know the answer to your question but do know about the above.
My husband this past year was in the exact same way as your Dad, completely incapacitated by depression and I do mean completely.  He also is on Effexor and it's turned his life completely around.  Clinical depression is not something you can 'snap' out of, it's an illness.



> I know it's real, it's just taking medications isn't the way to fix it, it takes SEVERE change in your life and how you live it. Get on a diet, start wearing nice clothes, start really taking care of yourself over a period of a few months. Do a ton of little things that make you feel better about yourself.



Ignorance is bliss I guess.  
I used to get pissed at comments like this but I know it comes from complete lack of understanding.
When a person is severely depressed, I'm not talking feeling a bit blue they can't think the way you suggest.  It can get so bad they are barely functioning at all, hell they can't get out of bed for days at a time, they can't do every day things like shower and shave, if only it were as simple as you think.


----------



## Tier (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL, you have no idea what you're talking about, none!


----------



## noahfor (Dec 12, 2005)

But does anyone know how they relate to lifting?


----------



## Tier (Dec 12, 2005)

I haven't heard of any adverse side effects. But we as humans are in our infant stages of medicine, we don't know much yet at all.


----------



## Ebig (Dec 12, 2005)

I can understand why some of you have such negative opinions about SSRI's, but once a person hits bottom something has to be done (preferably before).  When I was in college, I had a moderate case of anxiety for a whole year that was probably a result of breaking up with a girlfriend, hard classes, and homesickness.  I couldn't get a restful sleep without waking up in the morning nearly out of breath.  My dad suggested I go to the doctor and get on an SSRI.  My MD put me on a low dose Prozac, and I felt better within days.  However, my sex drive went to hell almost immediately, which is really difficult to explain when you're too young to be having sexual difficulties.  The drug also killed my appetite, which made keeping hard-earned muscle difficult.  Therefore, I ditched Prozac after a couple of weeks and opted for Xanax and Valium, which I used occasionally when anxiety became too overwhelming.  I don't know what the answer is to treating these types of disorders.  It comes down to the fact that every drug has side effects, and you must compare the pros and cons to everything.  Despite the side effects, however, I still believe Effexor saved my dad.


----------



## Stu (Dec 13, 2005)

Doctors prescribe them way to easily, i believe they should be used as a last resort only. Everyone gets depressed at some stage, its part of life, learning to deal with depression is important. I have been offered xanax before when i was feeling shit but i refused it, i'd rather be able to handle problems myself than turn to some drug for help.


----------



## mike93561 (Jan 23, 2006)

Clinical depression is an imbalance of chemical compounds in the brain, I have
known several people that have killed themselves including my father who
blew his brains out with a shotgun. Some people deal with lifes problems
better than others some need medical intervention, maybe the person that said the lady dont know what shes talking about will have the opportunity
to go through what I and thousands of other people have. Seeing someone
with their head blown off will make a believer of anyone that doughts that
severe depression is real.


----------



## gopro (Jan 23, 2006)

There have been some reports about SSRI's possibly lowering natural testosterone levels, but I can tell you that for a period of about 4-5 years I was taking a good dose of Prozac daily and it did not hinder my gains at all. In fact, because it helped to control my anxiety and depression I believe that overall I made BETTER gains.


----------



## Nobius_231 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have been taking antidepressants for about 4 months and I have been gaining with no problem at all.. But like gopro said it does help with the depreesion that roids give you...


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2006)

Nobius_231 said:
			
		

> I have been taking antidepressants for about 4 months and I have been gaining with no problem at all.. But like gopro said it does help with the depreesion that roids give you...



Well, ok, but I said nothing about steroids my friend. Since I have never used them I don't know about the depression caused by them.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Feb 2, 2006)

I took Lexapro for over 2yrs and it totally messed me up, sex drive, weight gain, it really made shit suck even worse. I tried a couple different ones and did the same. I still to this day have side-effects from me taking it for so long. Don't really know how to fix them either. Stay away from them if you can. The reason i took them is because i lost my daughter to her drug addict mother and they were on the other side of the country and I didn't know if she would end up causing serious harm to my kid. It was definately a rough period but I really should have stayed away from the meds.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Feb 2, 2006)

bob marley taught me how to off it


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2006)

5 HTP is worth a try before you go on something like Prozac.


----------



## redspy (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> 5 HTP is worth a try before you go on something like Prozac.


 
As is the supplement SAM-e, which is a prescription drug in some European countries.  It has some great clinicals for treating mild depression.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 3, 2006)

prince...what is 5 HTP?


----------



## noahfor (Feb 3, 2006)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> prince...what is 5 HTP?



It's a OTC supplement used to increase mood. Tryptophan is turned into serotonin, and 5 HTP is what tryptophan is turned into before it is serotonin, I think.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2006)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> prince...what is 5 HTP?



www.ironmagazine.com/article4.html


----------



## gopro (Feb 4, 2006)

The best OTC anti-depressant is St. John's Wort, which acts as an SSRI like Prozac. However, if one's depression or anxiety is anything beyond mild, then a true, pharmaceutical anti-depressant should be used...along with counseling of course. Bodybuilding should take a back seat...but besides, I used up to 80 mg of Prozac daily for years with zero negative effect on my training.


----------

